# Male Swordtail Passed *sigh*



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

After coming back from a week long vacation in Vegas, I found my beautiful male mickey mouse swordtail gone. I am not sure what happened to him. His body was wrapped around the filter intake tube. Hubbie said he was fine the day before, but he doesn't really know what to look for and doesn't spend time just staring at them like I do. I did a regular water change before I left and told him that if anything watch how much he fed them. Underfeeding them was fine, but overfeeding them could cause problems. I am so sad. Everyone else looks good.

Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww... he was pretty, too. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, he was so nicely colored and had the prettiest sword too.


----------



## TRITON (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry about the little guy. I've never had swords before but he looks like he was very pretty!


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

TRITON said:


> Sorry about the little guy. I've never had swords before but he looks like he was very pretty!


Thank you. He was a bit smaller than the females but the coloring on him was just stunning. Now, I need to get another male. *sigh*


----------

